# Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 1/2008



## karsten. (18. Dez. 2007)

Hallo Hallo
Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 1/2008

mit neuem Layout  !
_gefällt mir sehr_

mit den Themen u.a.:

*Teichrand *, ............_so ganz nach meinem Geschmack_
*Kombination von Stein und Wassergärten* , ........  
*panaschierte Pflanzen am Teich* ........ 
alles über * Venusfliegenfalle *,
alles über *spanische Wegschnecken*   , ......  
*Nesseln für Schmetterlinge*

*Glockentierchen im Teich* ..............._(das kannte ich so noch gar nicht   )_
*Ein Besuch bei Planten und Blomen*  


Zu Gewinnen gibt´s fette Moonlights   

aber nur für den der  *V E R O N I C A * kennt !   

Das Heft ist aufgeräumter und hat für alle genannten Produkte
eine übersichtlichen Bezugsquellennachweis   


mfG


----------



## Conny (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 1/2008*

Hallo Karsten.,

gut dass es Dich gibt, so brauch ich die Gartenteich gar nicht zu abonnieren


----------



## Kolja (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 1/2008*

Hallo Karsten,

kannst Du mir mal sagen, was "panaschierte Pflanzen" sind? Bei Wiki kommt nur "Radler", "Alster" etc. hervor.

Klingen aber interessant die Artikel.


----------



## karsten. (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 1/2008*

Hallo

panaschierte Pflanzen haben ein gemustertes Blattwerk 

und am Ende des lat. Namens meist  _.....Variegata_

kommt bei u.a. __ Iris,Hostas,__ Schilf aber auch bei __ Teichrosen vor

meist grün weiß
aber 
auch grün rot


mfG


----------



## Conny (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 1/2008*

Hallo,

Karsten war schneller. - defekter Link entfernt -ein  Beispiel


----------



## Kolja (19. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 1/2008*

Hallo Conny und Karsten,

danke, wieder was gelernt.


----------

